# Worst Case Z Giveaway 10 Steam Keys



## BMEDigital (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

wir verschenken spontan auf die schnelle 10 Steam-Keys für unser neues Indie-Retro Horror Game "Worst Case Z". 
Natürlich auch komplett in Deutsch verfügbar.

MY9TM-2TDXW-JBKGM
D5M3Y-CAP22-FANVR
9R2XV-E624L-TVI63
PX6LF-XP6XE-RTEPY
KTBB8-JCNQM-TH32Z
2PN0F-AZ55Q-WYY4G
GRK5E-IXEZZ-K4ZX8
JK64L-JHQ6I-8FTXX
EBMER-WD2AC-Q06NM
II5JL-R6XFJ-4P546

Viel Spass beim Spielen wünschen wir den 10 Schnellsten und allen anderen ebenfalls  alles Gute.


----------

